# Ecutek Bluetooth



## ejs355 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi, 
Have an engine warning light and would like to read the fault code so looking for the Ecuteck Bluetooth thing that allows me to do that, amongst other things. 
If anyone has one for sale I'd be interested. 
Thanks 
Edd


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

Doesnt have to be the EcuTeck dongle to read codes, you can use any. The benefit of the EcuTeck dongle is only realised if your car has an EcuTech map otherwise its an expensive DCT reader.

They do come up for sale quite often but if you post your area maybe a member will be in the vicinity who can scan the car for you.


----------



## ejs355 (Apr 18, 2016)

Blobbish said:


> Doesnt have to be the EcuTeck dongle to read codes, you can use any. The benefit of the EcuTeck dongle is only realised if your car has an EcuTech map otherwise its an expensive DCT reader.
> 
> They do come up for sale quite often but if you post your area maybe a member will be in the vicinity who can scan the car for you.



Thanks very much for the info.

My car does have an EcuteK map, however I didn't realise another device was available? Do you happen to have any suggestions to other code readers that I could look into aswell?

I live in Kenley, Surrey.

Thanks!


----------



## turboDean (Sep 29, 2018)

Litchfields and Linney both do the Ecutek Bluetooth dongle for £180, most people sell used ones for about that... 
Some places charge a lot more than that for them.


----------

